# Apple mail affichage des pièces jointes



## Akril (13 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'envoi beaucoup de mails et j'aime beaucoup utiliser Apple Mail. J'aurais seulement un problème, un point que j'ai beaucoup de mal à supporter : *l'affichage des pièces jointes dans le corps du message...*

Lorsque l'on insert un pièce jointe... elle vient se foutre en plein milieu de mon message et je vous raconte pas si c'est une photo. Au final, même si je sais que mon mail ne se présentera pas sous cette forme sur les webmails et autres...

Comment faire pour avoir simplement *un listing avec une trombone et les noms des fichiers *quelque part ? J'avais trouvé l'option/l'astuce sur un site il y a quelques années et depuis j'ai formaté impossble de remettre la main dessus... 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,

Va voir dans le menu... sous edition puis pieces jointes et tu choisis ce que tu veux


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2009)

et ce que tu vois comme un inconvénient beaucoup d'autres  le voient comme un atout  de mise en page .

Et d'autres l'envient car ils n'ont justement que  l'ancienne facon pas du tout conviviale  à lire ( qui en terme d'équivalent papier correspondrait à v_oir en derniere page)

_t'imagine ton magazine avec que de l'écrit et un cahier d'illustrations à la fin?
pratique à lire hein?
même les parfois secs et arides rapports d'entreprises mettent leur graphisme, photos etc dans le corps de texte, reservant les mises en annexe finale aux données détaillées  ou complements 

( tiens en passant , histoire de rire j'ai gardé un  rapport très technique  de 300 pages d'une banque très connue sur la gestion des hedge funds, y a un mix , graphisme dans le texte et en fin,  et ô friandise ,y a même un topo -élogieux- sur l'escroc en taule )


----------



## fanougym (13 Juillet 2009)

Akril a dit:


> Lorsque l'on insert un pièce jointe... elle vient se foutre en plein milieu de mon message et je vous raconte pas si c'est une photo.



clic-droit "afficher comme icône"
mais préférer joindre les pièces en fin de message...


----------



## Akril (13 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et ce que tu vois comme un inconvénient beaucoup d'autres  le voient comme un atout  de mise en page .
> 
> Et d'autres l'envient car ils n'ont justement que  l'ancienne facon pas du tout conviviale  à lire ( qui en terme d'équivalent papier correspondrait à v_oir en derniere page)_



Lol, je sais bien que pour beaucoup c'est un atout. Me concernant, je trouve ça insuportable mais bon. J'ai au moins pu les mettre "en fin de messages" même si c'est pas encore tout à fait ce que je voulais.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2009)

ne pas oublier non plus une chose 
que ca te gene est une chose , mais en fait assez annexe


un email est d'abord fait pour celui en face qui va le lire



Note du modo : et "Internet et réseau" est d'abord fait pour parler des applications "internet" (comme précisé ici) !

On déménage !


----------

